# بشأن توصيل الدينامو بالبطاريه



## محمود مشيمش (5 أبريل 2011)

ارجو الافاده بشأن توصيله الدينامو لكي يتم الشحن ويريت لورسم توضيحي يكون افضل وشكرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم لقد نشرت موضوع في المنتدى باسم (دروس جميلة في كهربائية السيارات ) حاليا موجود في الصفحة الاولى ادخل علية عسى ان تجد ما تحاج اليه 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابو ربحي (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هذه بعض الصور في المرفقات قد تساعدك ان شاءالله فيما طلبته وايضا هناك مواضيع عدة داخل القسم للأخ العزيز العقاب الهرم والاخ طارق محمد يوجد لديهم مواضيع في القسم تلبي رغبتك فيما تريده.


----------



## ابو ربحي (8 أبريل 2011)

ايضا هذه الصورة في المرفقات ستفيدك ان شاءالله.


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

شكراشكرا


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

شكراشكراشكرا


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

شكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراسس


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

Thanksssssssss


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

thank you sir


----------



## pmg (7 أبريل 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كربم العراقي (5 يونيو 2014)

thanks


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG. A.I. ELSAFTY (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ENG. A.I. ELSAFTY (7 يناير 2015)

شككرا


----------



## ENG. A.I. ELSAFTY (7 يناير 2015)

شكراااااا


----------



## ENG. A.I. ELSAFTY (7 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## mohamed amma (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

